# anyone near St Louis Missouri



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Needing help transporting a rescue from St Louis to southern Illinois. If anyone can help, will greatly appreciate it. The dog is coming from Iowa to TN, hopefully next Saturday. More than half of his trip is covered already. Thank you


----------

